# vintage amps



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Recently acquired a Thorcraft Cobra G50 1X12.....were made mid sixties in Vancouver, appears basic.........also just got a Harmony H440 2X12...this sucker weighs a ton, 2 channel, reverb and tremelo, bass, guitar, microphone and accordian???inputs.........possibly sterio......3 humungous tubes next to each imput transformers? , "usual" assortment of smaller tubes, and the biggest transformer I have ever seen.......the cobra needs a ground plug before I try it...........the Harmony has 2 toggle switched, one is 2 position and the other is 3 position.........any info would be much appreciated before I put power to them..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

:useless:


We want pics!!


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

Chito said:


> :useless:
> 
> 
> We want pics!!


yes... wot da man said ...
British translation unprintable


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

sounds like very cool amps...ditto on the pics!!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry guys.........not set up for pics......perhaps if someone comes by in the near future ........my questions are of a more technical basis......the Cobra has an on-off-tone pot but it also has a two way toggle switch marked "grnd rev".........before I fire up the amp I would like to know what and how to utilize this switch...............on the Harmony......in what I call the power section of the instrument panel, there is the power light...the fuse holder....a two way toggle and a three way toggle........the silk screen notes are completely worn off this section of the panel........again, I need some speculation as to what these two switches do before I attempt to power up......any help much appreciated......am anxious to fire these amps up.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

where are you located? I would get a tech to look them over before I did anything, you never know if there's anything else wrong with them?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

after further inquiry it turns out that the toggle switch on the Cobra is to reverse polarity to reduce hum.....a properly installed 3 prong plug should make the switch redundant.........ditto for the Harmony..........the 3 way switch serves the same purpose and the 2 way would be for standby..........Cheers, Gerry


----------

